# 2 Probleme

## Mcihi

grüß euch:

ich hab 2 probleme mit gentoo, die ich gern gelöst hätte aber irgendwie nicht im stande bin:

1. wie kriege ich meine usb maus zum laufen (vorallem unter kde)

2. wie kriege ich meinen sound zum laufen (vorallem unter kde)

ich hab ein asus notebook mit intel centrino architektur.

ich nehme an es gibt keine angemessene wlan unterstützung für den centrino chipsatz?

----------

## Neo_0815

USB Maus einfach anstekcen und fertig, in der xorg.xonf konfigurieren und läuft.

```

Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

Das Touchpad als Mouse0 nehmen und die Mouse1 Coreevents senden lassen, dann funktionieren beide.

Sound ... gib mal die Ausgabe von lspci bitte.

Wlan funktioniert einwandfrei, emerge ipw2200.

MfG

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was zeigt lshw und lsmod?

----------

## Mcihi

lspci gibt

```
command not found
```

und die maus funktioniert trotzdem nicht...

emerge ipw2200 gibt

```
All ebuilds that could sastisfy "ipw2200" habe been masked.
```

Last edited by Mcihi on Sat Jan 22, 2005 2:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

1) emerge sys-apps/lshw

2) lshw

----------

## Mcihi

oltzmann

    description: Notebook

    product: M2Ne

    vendor: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

    version: 1.0

    serial: SSN12345678901234567

    capabilities: smbios-2.3 dmi-2.3

    configuration: chassis=notebook uuid=C90C0E00-5502-1480-AE9A-9CEE220105A0

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: M2Ne

       vendor: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

       physical id: 0

       version: 2.2

       serial: BSN12345678901234567

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: American Megatrends Inc.

          physical id: 0

          version: 0200 (01/13/2004)

          size: 64KB

          capacity: 448KB

          capabilities: isa pci pcmcia pnp apm upgrade shadowing escd cdboot bootselect socketedrom edd int13floppy360 int13floppy1200 int13floppy720 int13floppy2880 int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer int10video acpi usb agp ls120boot zipboot biosbootspecification netboot

     *-cpu

          description: CPU

          product: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 4

          version: 6.13.6

          slot: X1

          size: 1600MHz

          capacity: 1600MHz

          clock: 100MHz

          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe tm2 est

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 5

             slot: L1-Cache

             size: 32KB

             capacity: 32KB

             capabilities: pipeline-burst internal varies data

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: 6

             slot: L2-cache

             size: 2MB

             capacity: 2MB

             capabilities: pipeline-burst internal varies unified

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 1e

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 512MB

          capacity: 3GB

        *-bank:0

             description: DIMM SDRAM Synchronous

             product: PartNum1

             vendor: Manufacturer1

             physical id: 0

             serial: SerNum1

             slot: DIMM1

             size: 256MB

             configuration: width=72/64

        *-bank:1

             description: DIMM SDRAM Synchronous

             product: PartNum2

             vendor: Manufacturer2

             physical id: 1

             serial: SerNum2

             slot: DIMM2

             size: 256MB

             configuration: width=72/64

     *-pci

          description: Host bridge

          product: 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 100

          bus info: pci@00:00.0

          version: 02

          clock: 33MHz

        *-system:0 UNCLAIMED

             description: System peripheral

             product: 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 0.1

             bus info: pci@00:00.1

             version: 02

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master

        *-system:1 UNCLAIMED

             description: System peripheral

             product: 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 0.3

             bus info: pci@00:00.3

             version: 02

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master

        *-display:0

             description: VGA compatible controller

             product: 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 2

             bus info: pci@00:02.0

             version: 02

             size: 128MB

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: vga bus_master cap_list

             resources: iomemory:f0000000-f7ffffff iomemory:feb00000-feb7ffff ioport:dc00-dc07 irq:5

        *-display:1 UNCLAIMED

             description: Display controller

             product: 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 2.1

             bus info: pci@00:02.1

             version: 02

             size: 128MB

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list

             resources: iomemory:e8000000-efffffff iomemory:fea80000-feafffff

        *-usb:0

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1d

             bus info: pci@00:1d.0

             version: 03

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=usb-uhci

             resources: ioport:d480-d49f irq:5

        *-usb:1

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1d.1

             bus info: pci@00:1d.1

             version: 03

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=usb-uhci

             resources: ioport:d800-d81f irq:5

        *-usb:2

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1d.2

             bus info: pci@00:1d.2

             version: 03

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=usb-uhci

             resources: ioport:d880-d89f irq:5

        *-usb:3 UNCLAIMED

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1d.7

             bus info: pci@00:1d.7

             version: 03

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ehci bus_master cap_list

             resources: iomemory:febff800-febffbff irq:4

        *-pci

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1e

             bus info: pci@00:1e.0

             version: 83

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master

           *-pcmcia:0

                description: CardBus bridge

                product: RL5c476 II

                vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd

                physical id: 3

                bus info: pci@01:03.0

                version: a9

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pcmcia bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=cardbus

                resources: iomemory:1f801000-1f801fff iomemory:b00502010-b0050200f

           *-pcmcia:1

                description: CardBus bridge

                product: RL5c476 II

                vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd

                physical id: 3.1

                bus info: pci@01:03.1

                version: a9

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pcmcia bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=cardbus

                resources: iomemory:1f802000-1f802fff iomemory:b00906010-b0090600f

           *-firewire UNCLAIMED

                description: FireWire (IEEE 1394)

                product: R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller

                vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd

                physical id: 3.2

                bus info: pci@01:03.2

                version: 01

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: ohci bus_master cap_list

                resources: iomemory:fe8ff000-fe8ff7ff irq:5

           *-network:0

                description: Ethernet controller

                product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+

                vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.

                physical id: 4

                bus info: pci@01:04.0

                logical name: eth0

                version: 10

                serial: 00:11:2f:4b:0f:c1

                size: 100Mbps

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: bus_master cap_list mii autonegotiation 100bt-fd 100bt 10bt-fd 10bt ethernet physical

                configuration: autonegociated=100bt broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.26 duplex=full ip=192.168.70.241 link=yes multicast=yes

                resources: ioport:c800-c8ff iomemory:fe8ff800-fe8ff8ff irq:5

           *-network:1 UNCLAIMED

                description: Network controller

                product: PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

                vendor: Intel Corp.

                physical id: 5

                bus info: pci@01:05.0

                version: 04

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: bus_master cap_list

                resources: iomemory:fe8fe000-fe8fefff irq:5

        *-isa UNCLAIMED

             description: ISA bridge

             product: 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1f

             bus info: pci@00:1f.0

             version: 03

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master

        *-ide

             description: IDE interface

             product: 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1f.1

             bus info: pci@00:1f.1

             version: 03

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ide bus_master

             configuration: driver=PIIX IDE

             resources: ioport:ffa0-ffaf iomemory:1f800000-1f8003ff

           *-ide:0

                description: IDE Channel 0

                physical id: 0

                bus info: ide@0

                logical name: ide0

                clock: 33MHz

              *-disk

                   description: ATA Disk

                   product: IC25N060ATMR04-0

                   vendor: Hitachi

                   physical id: 0

                   bus info: ide@0.0

                   logical name: /dev/hda

                   version: MO3OAD4A

                   serial: MRG308K3KT7A5H

                   size: 55GB

                   capacity: 55GB

                   capabilities: ata dma lba iordy smart security pm apm

                   configuration: apm=off mode=udma5 smart=on

           *-ide:1

                description: IDE Channel 1

                physical id: 1

                bus info: ide@1

                logical name: ide1

                clock: 33MHz

              *-cdrom

                   description: DVD reader

                   product: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R2512

                   vendor: Toshiba

                   physical id: 0

                   bus info: ide@1.0

                   logical name: /dev/hdc

                   version: 1720

                   serial: 644P903640

                   capabilities: packet atapi cdrom removable nonmagnetic dma lba iordy audio cd-r cd-rw dvd

                   configuration: mode=udma2

        *-multimedia UNCLAIMED

             description: Multimedia audio controller

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1f.5

             bus info: pci@00:1f.5

             version: 03

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list

             resources: ioport:e000-e0ff ioport:e100-e13f iomemory:1f800400-1f8005ff iomemory:1f800600-1f8006ff

        *-communication UNCLAIMED

             description: Modem

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1f.6

             bus info: pci@00:1f.6

             version: 03

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: generic bus_master cap_list

             resources: ioport:e200-e2ff ioport:e300-e37f

  *-network DISABLED

       description: Ethernet interface

       physical id: 1

       logical name: tap0

       serial: fe:fd:00:00:00:00

       capabilities: ethernet physical

       configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes

----------

## flammenflitzer

1) emerge sys-apps/lshw

2) lshw

d.h. erst mal sehen, was Du für Hardware hast

-Hast Du gemacht- (sinvoll wäre gewesen, nur die Maus und die Soundkarte bzw. Chip zu posten.)

3) lsmod

mal sehen, ob die Module geladen sind 

4) zwei Ausschnitte der Kernel .config

usb Sektion und Soundsektion

5)Dann mal den Ausschnitt aus der xorg.conf , der die Maus betrifft.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe z.B einen via Soundchip und eine USB Mouse iFeel von Logitech mit 5 Tasten.

lshw

```

        *-multimedia:1

             description: Multimedia audio controller

             product: VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller

             vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

             physical id: 11.5

             bus info: pci@00:11.5

             version: 60

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: cap_list

             configuration: driver=VIA 82xx Audio

             resources: ioport:2800-28ff irq:185

           *-usb:0

             description: USB Controller (UHCI)

             product: VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

             vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

             physical id: 10

             bus info: pci@00:10.0

             version: 81

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd

             resources: ioport:1800-181f irq:193

     *-usb:1

             description: USB Controller (UHCI)

             product: VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

             vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

             physical id: 10.1

             bus info: pci@00:10.1

             version: 81

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd

             resources: ioport:1c00-1c1f irq:193

        *-usb:2

             description: USB Controller (UHCI)

             product: VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

             vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

             physical id: 10.2

             bus info: pci@00:10.2

             version: 81

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd

             resources: ioport:2000-201f irq:193

        *-usb:3

             description: USB Controller (UHCI)

             product: VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

             vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

             physical id: 10.3

             bus info: pci@00:10.3

             version: 81

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd

             resources: ioport:2400-241f irq:193

        *-usb:4

             description: USB Controller (EHCI)

             product: USB 2.0

             vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

             physical id: 10.4

             bus info: pci@00:10.4

             version: 86

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd

             resources: iomemory:f0000800-f00008ff irq:193

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config

```

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

```

```

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

```

Sound - Ich nehme nur die alsatreiber aus  Portage

```

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

```

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "Buttons"               "5"

EndSection

```

----------

## Mcihi

lsmod gibt:

```
Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted
```

xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

.

.

.

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection
```

kernel .conf:

```
# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WM97XX is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS_ALT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HID is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Support for USB gadgets

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not se
```

tut mir leid, wenn meine antworten nicht immer ganz den erwartungen entsprechen - bitte um nachsicht!

----------

## flammenflitzer

zur Maus

Da fäält mir spontan auf, daß zumindest

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y 

fehlt. Und wahrscheinlich noch einige andere Sachen.

Deine xorg.conf scheint auch nicht korrekt zu sein.

zum Sound

mache es wie ich. Weiter dann nach dem Gentoo Sound Howto.

Also vergleiche mal meine  Kernel.config und xorg.conf mit Deiner und ändere die ab. Im Zweifel nimm module rein und schau auf die Hilfe zu den Modulen.

Also die von mir geposteten 3 Kernelabschnitte überarbeiten und die xorg.conf anpassen, sowie Soundhowto reinziehen.

----------

## Neo_0815

 *Mcihi wrote:*   

> lspci gibt
> 
> ```
> command not found
> ```
> ...

 

Dann demaskiere es - lies den Portage Guide, den Alsa Guide, da sollten so viele Fragen beantwortet werden.

Und in deiner xorg.conf -hast du den abschnitt hinzugefügt, hast du USB Support, hast du die 2te Maus ins ServerLayout aufgenommen ? 

Wenn ja dann tut das auch.

Und lspci ist in den pci-utils zu finden.

MfG

----------

